# When to Change Fuel Filter?



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

About two months ago when I had the CTD in for it's last free service, the dealer also did the replacement of the negative battery cable. The DIC was completely reset including the fuel filter life.

I'm at about 28,000 miles now, and I'm thinking it might be getting closer. I know someone a while back said the fuel filter life seemed to go about 0.1% for each gallon of fuel used, so the life of the fuel filter was about 1,000 gallons of fuel used. My lifetime average mileage is about 34-35 mpg (probably 60-70% city driving), so that puts me at about 800 gallons.

When are the rest of you changing your fuel filters?


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

I change mine every 30,000 miles.
Usually is black due to what I assume is alge growth from bio-diesel.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I listen to my DIC and change it when prompted to.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

^ What he said


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

The issue is his DIC was reset.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mine was 1% 42000 miles 43 mpg lifetime


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Change it at 30K and start from there. Kind of like zeroing out and use the DIC to go from there.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What kind of dickhead technician changed the negative ground without maintaining power to the ecm?

Crypes, even Pat Goss knows that:

Underhood and Under Car Gadgets | MotorWeek


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

My average is pretty close to yours minus a few long trips that were much better. The DIC said to change it just after 30000 miles, I would guess your around 20%. I would do it while the weather is still nice.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> What kind of dickhead technician changed the negative ground without maintaining power to the ecm?


Shouldn't the ECM hold that info anyway, even without power? My DIC never resets on my Cobalt if the battery dies (before I got my trickle charger, it had a habit of doing that during winter storage). Radio stations would reset, but not my trip odometer, oil life, etc.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't need batteries for my DIC to work, just ask my wife


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Shouldn't the ECM hold that info anyway, even without power? My DIC never resets on my Cobalt if the battery dies (before I got my trickle charger, it had a habit of doing that during winter storage). Radio stations would reset, but not my trip odometer, oil life, etc.


That's what I thought too, but for some reason, the oil life, fuel filter life, and rolling avg mileage readings were reset when I got the car back. I just assumed it was becasue they changed the battery cable, but who knows. It was also the same service where they made a mess trying to fill the DEF in the back, and come to find out they didn't actually fill it. The oil change was only about 4,000 miles ago, and last week my DEF tank was down to 13%. I'm guessing they put in one gallon bottle and called it good.

Typically I've had great service from this dealer, but this time was a bit shoddy.


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

The negative battery cable shouldn't have done it. I had mine replaced because of a recall for the crimp not being tight enough and it didn't mess with any of my gauges. I'd change it at 30k and reset it then. Cost me $140 to have the dealer do it. $100 for the filter and $40 for labor. Sucks cause I know their cost on the filter is $50 but whatever I guess.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

A couple people recommended 30K, but I would estimate 1000 gallons and change it then. Maybe 35K. I had the battery cable replaced and didn't lose any of that. They must have reset it for some reason.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have read that it's 1000 gallons. There is no approximately about it.

And filter life percentages are not reset on battery power loss. Some other shenanigans are going on there...

I just changed my fuel filter at 37000 miles.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep...definitely something else did it. Got my wife's Cruze back on Friday (after having the new bumper put on) - we had them take care of the TSB for the MyLink unit occasionally turning off and back on by itself, which requires replacing the ground cable. No change to the DIC stats.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

When should I change my fuel filter on my 2012 eco. I have 63k on the car.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Patman said:


> When should I change my fuel filter on my 2012 eco. I have 63k on the car.


Short answer: Never.

All gasoline Cruze models have a "lifetime" fuel filter that is part of the fuel pump assembly. It is inside the fuel tank, and will likely last as long as the fuel pump lasts.

Only diesel Cruze have serviceable fuel filters which must be changed periodically - between 30-40,000 miles depending on the type of driving done.


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

Strictly speaking some filters (including fuel one) should not be changed on certain mileage but on a time interval. Because it does not matter if car is moving or not. If engine is running filter is working. Also environmental issues, fuel quality, etc. may cause premature wear. I drive diesel engine and I always change fuel filter every time I change oil one and that's once per year. It is really not that expensive and better safe then sorry because pump on common-rail diesel is anyway working at high pressure; why stress it even more.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Kalpazan said:


> Strictly speaking some filters (including fuel one) should not be changed on certain mileage but on a time interval. Because it does not matter if car is moving or not. If engine is running filter is working. Also environmental issues, fuel quality, etc. may cause premature wear. I drive diesel engine and I always change fuel filter every time I change oil one and that's once per year. It is really not that expensive and better safe then sorry because pump on common-rail diesel is anyway working at high pressure; why stress it even more.


The Cruze diesel counts down a fuel-filter life based on 1,000 gallons of fuel. Depending on driving style (short vs. long-distance) and resultant mileage, this can vary between 30-40,000 miles or so before the car tells you to change it.

Also, the fuel filters for the Cruze diesel are not cheap at $75 or so each and they are located under a panel underneath of the car - no point in changing them more often than necessary.


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

Dunno why it is so expensive in US. Here in UK for nearly the same price I get kit with air, oil and fuel filter. It's made by Ac Delco and I trust their quality. But anyway, change it when you like it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Kalpazan said:


> Dunno why it is so expensive in US. Here in UK for nearly the same price I get kit with air, oil and fuel filter. It's made by Ac Delco and I trust their quality. But anyway, change it when you like it


I would caution against using a fuel filter in your diesel that does not have the proper characteristics. They are expensive for a reason and they are very sophisticated. A cheaper filter might let some water into your injection pump where the proper filter would not, then that $20 you saved becomes a BIG problem. This is one area where I would not shortcut maintenance. That being said I have no idea if the filter you are getting meets specs or not. I know the ones I get at the dealer have kept my car happy for 156K miles so far.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I would caution against using a fuel filter in your diesel that does not have the proper characteristics. They are expensive for a reason and they are very sophisticated. A cheaper filter might let some water into your injection pump where the proper filter would not, then that $20 you saved becomes a BIG problem. This is one area where I would not shortcut maintenance. That being said I have no idea if the filter you are getting meets specs or not. I know the ones I get at the dealer have kept my car happy for 156K miles so far.


where did he say his filters and oil werent proper?


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanx for the warning. I will just quote something here to clear any doubts I am using quality parts for my diesel:
_
*"ACDelco* is an American automotive parts brand owned by General Motors (GM). Factory parts for vehicles manufactured by GM are consolidated under the ACDelco brand, which also offers aftermarket parts for non-GM vehicles. Over its long history it has been known by various names such as *United Motors Corporation*, *United Motors Service*, and *United Delco*. It merged with *AC Spark Plug* in 1974 and became known as *AC-Delco*."_


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What is the part number?

The fuel filter for the diesel is vastly different from a regular fuel filter.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> What is the part number?
> 
> The fuel filter for the diesel is vastly different from a regular fuel filter.


*was *22937279 now its *23456595*


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> where did he say his filters and oil werent proper?


I said in my post "_That being said I have no idea if the filter you are getting meets specs or not"_


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

diesel said:


> I would caution against using a fuel filter in your diesel that does not have the proper characteristics. They are expensive for a reason and they are very sophisticated. A cheaper filter might let some water into your injection pump where the proper filter would not, then that $20 you saved becomes a BIG problem. This is one area where I would not shortcut maintenance. That being said I have no idea if the filter you are getting meets specs or not. I know the ones I get at the dealer have kept my car happy for 156K miles so far.


I certainly would agree with this statement in that you want at least OEM performance capability! But pricing is not the only determining factor.

Example my 2005 6.0L PS. The fuel filter is made by Racor for Ford and in 2005 the first time I replaced it , it cost 79.95 from the dealer and you got two filters (primary and secondary), never bought another from the dealer again. Yes the box was very Pretty with the Ford branding and the red,white,blue coloring box but as it is said the box is all show but NO go, it is the filter itself you get the go from. This holds true for the oil filter OEM is Racor and the huge canister air filter is made for Ford by Donaldson all in a pretty white, red, blue Ford branded box. 

If one was to examine closely at each filter one could find part numbers on it along with patent numbers and coloring to the media used. A discerning buyer could find the oil filter at Wally World under the Fram brand for less then half that of the dealer. Examine closely the part numbers, patent numbers, coloring, style of the filter exactly match that in the Ford branded box for half the price of the dealer and $5.00 less then the Ford branded filter next to the Fram on Wally Worlds shelf. The most common source for the OEM fuel filters and air filter was EBAY in OEM manufacturer plain white wrappers!!

All in plain white boxes with manufacturer identifiers on the outside of each box. All filters in the box had part numbers , patent numbers and media coloring matching the OEM manufacture in the Ford branded boxes for generally more then 50% less of the dealer pricing. Yes there were "fake" Chinese filters on the market but they did not carry the original OEM patent and part numbers. In the case of the fuel filter they did NOT have the water barrier media which was clearly missing when compared side by side with OEM manufactures, Beware major disadvantage!!!

The Cruze diesel filters are expensive for a reason... yes, 1). dealer HUGH MARKUP , 2). low volume, 3). no established alt outlets...yet.

So in any case its buyer beware, its a big ocean you swim in and there are a lot of sharks!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> the dealer also did the replacement of the negative battery cable


hmm thats the first ive read about a 2.0 diesel needing the neg batt cable recall.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> *was *22937279 now its *23456595*


Yep - that's the one.



pandrad61 said:


> hmm thats the first ive read about a 2.0 diesel needing the neg batt cable recall.


Ours had that. It's in relation to the MyLink screen.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> I certainly would agree with this statement in that you want at least OEM performance capability! But pricing is not the only determining factor.
> 
> Example my 2005 6.0L PS. The fuel filter is made by Racor for Ford and in 2005 the first time I replaced it , it cost 79.95 from the dealer and you got two filters (primary and secondary), never bought another from the dealer again. Yes the box was very Pretty with the Ford branding and the red,white,blue coloring box but as it is said the box is all show but NO go, it is the filter itself you get the go from. This holds true for the oil filter OEM is Racor and the huge canister air filter is made for Ford by Donaldson all in a pretty white, red, blue Ford branded box.
> 
> ...


That's good advice. In fact, I bought my oil filters in bulk from Ebay when I first bought the car. They are the real deal, but were significantly cheaper than the dealer. 



pandrad61 said:


> hmm thats the first ive read about a 2.0 diesel needing the neg batt cable recall.


Mine had it done. I had random DIC glitches prior to that replacement and none after.


----------

